# how long for TSH to start to rise



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Hi all,
So I'm finally feeling better, and though it's 3 more weeks until I go for bloodwork again, I suspect that my T4/T3 will finally be in range. When I had bloodwork done at GP two weeks ago, T4 was still high, but only slightly out of range where top of range is 23 (I was around 28 I think, but started in 70s, then went down to 50s, then to 30s, so it's moving in the right direction). BUT, TSH was still undetectable. My GP didn't see this as any improvement, saying that my "thyroid is still the same". We'll see what the endo thinks in a few weeks.

Anyhow, I'm wondering how long it should take for my TSH to increase? I'm trying not to be too concerned about the TSH because I know there's going to be a lag, but when should I start to see an increase?

Thanks for any info.

Lori


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Like Lovlkn said in a previous thread "your doctor is too focused on your TSH". Everyone is different but usually it takes 6+ weeks for the TSH to catch up to the frees. Since your Frees are still coming into range TSH is not necessary for diagnosis unless you are on a cancer watch. Another thing is antibodies can throw TSH off. In a previous thread you posted results of TPO. Have you had TSI or TRab tested? It may be advantageous to have those antibodies ran as well.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks HotGrandma. He won't check TSI or TRab. He doesn't believe in doing it, saying it's not best practice. I've printed off the best practices, and as soon as I finish reading them, I'll see if I have any leverage for any more bloodwork at my next appointment.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have the financial ability, order the tests online.


----------

